# DOR - Doriemus PLC



## System (14 September 2017)

Doriemus is a UK based oil and gas exploration and production company, which is currently listed on the NEX Exchange in the UK. Doriemus is seeking to provide shareholders with value and growth opportunities through the acquisition and accumulation of quality onshore and offshore oil and gas assets within emerging and established oil fields in the UK and in other jurisdictions.

Since its transformation in 2013 from a company that provided electronic trading platforms for trading endowment policies to an oil and gas exploration and production company, the Company has acquired a portfolio of non-controlling interests in oil and gas assets located primarily in the UK and is keen to acquire additional oil and gas assets in the future.

It is anticipated that DOR will list on the ASX during October 2017.

http://www.doriemus.co.uk


----------



## greggles (20 November 2017)

Problems at the the company's Lidsey-X2 Well have seen DOR's share price punished this morning. Down 43.75% (17.5c) this morning to 22.5c. Ouch.

Announcement says the well is producing 40 barrels of dry oil a day. Doesn't sound good. Anyone with some knowledge of this company care to comment?


----------



## noirua (1 September 2018)

DOR are now only listed on the ASX and interests are mainly in the Horse Hill project near the UK's Gatwick Airport. Chairman David Lenigas rates this very highly, the sky's the limit and beyond. If he's right the shares are worth $10, hmmmmmmmmm, is he?


----------



## noirua (2 September 2018)




----------



## noirua (21 October 2018)

If Chairman David Lenigas is right then Doriemus is the ASX's cheapest company. However, if his detractors are right, basically, it's not.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2018)

David Lenigas: Is he not right, is he not always right, however, is he right on this one?
Doriemus DOR were quoted on AIM markets thne switched to NEX and then on to ASX.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2018)




----------



## samso (24 January 2019)

I am keen to find out what people think about this stock.  I did a write up last month, and I am keen on what they are going to do in the coming 12 months.  As I mentioned in the blog, my last play in oil and gas was Arc energy, and that went well.  It was a well-managed company, and they knew what they are doing.  Keen for thoughts.  Cheers


----------



## Knobby22 (25 January 2019)

What's you blog address. Why not post it here?


----------



## samso (25 January 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> What's you blog address. Why not post it here?



Not allowed to do it. It's my signature


----------



## noirua (28 January 2019)

samso said:


> I am keen to find out what people think about this stock.  I did a write up last month, and I am keen on what they are going to do in the coming 12 months.  As I mentioned in the blog, my last play in oil and gas was Arc energy, and that went well.  It was a well-managed company, and they knew what they are doing.  Keen for thoughts.  Cheers




This is the man's Twitter account and many think the Lenigas effect is the one to evaluate for Doriemus: https://twitter.com/DavidLenigas
https://www.doriemus.co.uk
https://www.doriemus.co.uk/investor-relations/

Basic thoughts: Doriemus is chaired and very much commanded by its Aussie Chairman. The company is now moving to Australian interests and exploration. They continue with Horse Hill Oil assets in Sussex, England. The company is a registered UK PLC only quoted on the ASX.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2019)




----------



## noirua (30 January 2020)

DOR: Sale of Cooper Eromanga Basin Assets
30 January 2020
https://search.asx.com.au/s/search.html?query=dor&collection=asx-meta&profile=web

Difficult at this stage to see quite what Doriemus is up to. Once a UK based company investing in onshore oil near England's Gatwick airport at a place called Horse Hill.  Abandoned a greater part of this and moved to Australia with Aussie Chairman David Lenigas who resigned a year or so later. Now darting back to the Irish Sea on an oil venture after messing up on an oil interest agreement that fell apart.


----------



## noirua (29 February 2020)

Doriemus are just finalising their sale of the Irish Sea venture.

Home: https://www.doriemus.co.uk/

*Doriemus gets its hands of ex-Senex Energy licences in Cooper-Eromanga Basin via Oilex deal*
Jan 30 2020
https://smallcaps.com.au/doriemus-ex-senex-energy-licences-cooper-eromanga-basin-oilex-deal/
Oil and gas explorer Doriemus (ASX: DOR) is hoping to shoulder into South Australia’s Cooper-Eromanga Basin after executing a binding agreement with Oilex (ASX: OEX).


----------



## noirua (29 May 2021)

Website - Http://www.doriemus.co.uk/

ANNOUNCEMENTS: Http://www.doriemus.co.uk/investor-relations/

Doriemus holds Angus Energy PLC ANGS shareholding of 8,324,024 shares.
Doriemus holds UK Oil and Gas UKOG shareholding of 129,629,635 shares. Doriemus retains a 4% interest in the Horse Hill oilfield.
The Company has a small shareholding in the English registered company Greenland Gas and Oil Plc (“GGO”), which is an early stage oil and gas exploration company focused on acquiring oil and gas exploration assets in Greenland. The Company considers this to be a passive investment.

Horse Hill: Http://www.doriemus.co.uk/horse-hill/
Isle of Wight: Http://www.doriemus.co.uk/isle-of-wight/
Greenland: Http://www.doriemus.co.uk/greenland-oil-gas/

Trades on ASX - Https://stocknessmonster.com/trades/dor.asx/
Trades on Chi-X - Https://stocknessmonster.com/quotes/dor.chia/
CHARTS - Https://stocknessmonster.com/charts/dor.asx/

NEWS - Https://stocknessmonster.com/news/dor.asx/
Doriemus Quarterly Activities Report to March 31 2021: Http://www.doriemus.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/DOR-March-2021-Quarterly-Activities.pdf


----------



## noirua (29 May 2021)

Live Charts: http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:DOR&p=0&t=27
http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:DOR&p=1&t=27
http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:DOR&p=5&t=27
http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:DOR&p=9&t=27


----------



## Stockbailx (15 June 2021)

Making strong gains on back of volume spike in price. investors dream maybe>?


----------



## noirua (17 June 2021)

Very odd goings-on here. I thought this was one of my lost causes. Once down 70% or so for some reason I'm showing a 120% profit on my present holding.  How can they have a placing and rights issue at 5.5c and instead of the shares falling back it goes bonkers closing at 24c. Daft as a brush me thinks and even dafter is the fact I am still holding on.


----------



## Stockbailx (18 June 2021)

Are you on a good wicket' or is just wicked', I to have been looking into this and find it hard to fathom, its burst in energy. Must be doing well with its 3 ongoing projects. Supply & Demand may be playing an important role. Input from Inyati & other funds, becoming a substantial holder. I like its infrastructure, with relative interest, could be going places...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 June 2021)

The buyers were in today, just got to keep the sellers out next week...After doing a bit of research on 'DOR' it might well be worth it's weight in gold/ energy. More than just a pretty penny in the market...It is in a good financial position for the coming years. Its has increased earnings, compared to a year or two ago and looks to climb.
40.8% Forecast-ed Energy industry annual growth in earnings. 'DOR' Earnings growth up 67.1% industry -5% Market 6.2% for the past year.
According to my statistics...


----------



## Stockbailx (24 June 2021)

Doriemus, appears to be on top of its game, doesn't appear to be any insider trading selling the trade...I A (DOR)


----------



## Stockbailx (1 July 2021)

Up another 6% this morning, back in positive territory, no real  news. 0.30 high 0.25 low...


----------



## noirua (29 July 2021)

Back to 25c again and there must be a reason surely.  It has interests onshore UK that look fairly ordinary and a small interest in Australia.  I'm still holding but I don't know why?  Someone must know something?
The only rather weak rumour is that a former Chairman now a director with an Australian company: Has persuaded that board to bid for Doriemus. As I don't know if it's true I won't name the person or the company.  However, some research should find it, good luck.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2021)

The share price stands at 26c up about 800% since June 2020 and it is all a big puzzle.  I remain non-plussed as buying continues.




__





						Stockness Monster!
					





					stocknessmonster.com
				



Chart: http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:DOR&p=7&t=27


----------



## noirua (5 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> The buyers were in today, just got to keep the sellers out next week...After doing a bit of research on 'DOR' it might well be worth it's weight in gold/ energy. More than just a pretty penny in the market...It is in a good financial position for the coming years. Its has increased earnings, compared to a year or two ago and looks to climb.
> 40.8% Forecast-ed Energy industry annual growth in earnings. 'DOR' Earnings growth up 67.1% industry -5% Market 6.2% for the past year.
> According to my statistics...
> 
> ...



I wish someone could explain all this in detail. It was one of my worst investments and suddenly became the best and I've little idea why? A UK company that only trades on the ASX and one of its best performers: Yet 14 months ago it was one of the worse.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2021)

Doriemus (ASX:DOR) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Research Doriemus (DOR) stock with daily updated analysis.




					simplywall.st


----------



## noirua (8 October 2021)

DORiemus has reached 34c up over 1,000% from its low point.  No one really seems to know why.  I have reduced twice now and the share price then creeps a bit higher. Quite tantalising and I've taken 250% in profits and running the rest but no idea why.  Maybe, maybe maybe hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## noirua (24 January 2022)

Doriemus (ASX:DOR) Stock Price & Quote Analysis  - Simply Wall St
					

Research Doriemus (DOR) stock with daily updated analysis.




					simplywall.st
				




Well, well! DORiemus collapsed in price as I thought it would. The plus side is having a small short term liability and no long term.
Whether a plus or minus is the truly mad close to insane trading and valuations at times.  Some think worth 5c and some others over $1 so the share price can go anywhere.
Maybe thoughts by some that the company was close to a gas tenement deal was wrong. Certainly the close part was. Angus Energy in the UK has been doing well of late so maybe worth a punt though more probably not.
In my view this is a 'one-armed bandit stock' that might win the jackpot?




One of my grandfathers made parts to repair these machines. He also made tokens to replace coins. Punters usually fed all the tokens they'd bought. With coins they'd walk away. He used a foot lathe and hand press to make parts and coins.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2022)

Intraday live chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^DOR&p=0&t=1
Long term chart: http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:DOR&p=7&t=27

The shares shot up to 37c from around under 4c for no reason whatsoever - one of the ASX mystery runups.  Fortunately I made a very good profit after seeing a substantial loss on paper at one stage. I made a profit in the end of 420% and remain nonplussed about it all as it rose about 11 times.
Now I'm wondering whether to buy these shares back again. No need to have a reason why as they could rise again 1,000% for no reason most probably perhaps who knows maybe?


----------

